# Coupler



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

How to remove Marklin spur1 coupler ???


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I would imagine like most manufacturers, whilst the couplers may be similar, they are probably all different depending what they are used on.
Can you tell us what they are attached to, or add a photo.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## DetailsDetails (Jul 28, 2021)

What equipment catalog number is it on


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hammer?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

If you remove that screw, does it not all come off as a unit?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I would suggest you join the Marklin Users Net and post the question on their forums.
Query on replacing old metal couplers

Alternatively, doesn't Marklin make their equipment exploded diagrams available online?


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Coupler is riveted on most likely i need to grind it off !


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

File Greg Kein Hammer


----------



## fredlub (Feb 7, 2010)

The picture shows one of the earliest Märklin plastic 1 gauge cars from the seventies. The coupler holders of these cars are part of the floor and can only be cut or grind off. The moving coupler part can be removed by opening the metal loop that holds it. Then you do not have an easy way to attach a new coupler. There is not even a hole to push in a screw coupler stem. But it can be done (I did it some forty years ago). Soon Märklin changed the design and couplers can be easily removed and changed.
Regards
Fred


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you so much Fred


----------

